# some of my prized possessions



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

I mentioned to Blobbottle Bob I would be doing this as a new years resolution earlier this year. Here are some of my best finds.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

Two of the Farley's are Green, the short one more so than the other. I believe the little green one came out of one of the earlier Stoddard Glasshouses and the others from Granite and New Granite. Any green from Stoddard is really rare and Im thankful I was luck enough to find it.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

This next ink is just like the little Farley,s and was found with them. It has an open hole that I do not believe is damaged but a manufacturers flaw and maybe the plugged it with something at the factory because the inside edges are smooth (I tried to get a good photo of it). Super light and crude.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

2nd shot


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

'


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

pontil shots notice the green is completely different than the others with a pushed in pontil with twice as much glass as the other two.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> Two of the Farley's are Green, the short one more so than the other. I believe the little green one came out of one of the earlier Stoddard Glasshouses and the others from Granite and New Granite. Any green from Stoddard is really rare and Im thankful I was luck enough to find it.


 
 Nice and crude !


----------



## FitSandTic (Jul 1, 2013)

Great finds! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are just fantastic, what a rush to find bottles like that.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2013)

Beauties! []


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are some lovely bottles, thanks for sharing! I am most intrigued by the ink with the hole in it, but don't quite understand what you were saying about it. Did you say they plugged it at the factory, or as it is presently would the contents leak out if filled to that level?

 If it does have an unplugged hole, is it possible that it was discarded by the buyer of a bulk lot from the factory? Or did you think it could have been plugged with wax or something else that wouldn't dissolve and was actually filled and used?

 Sorry for the questions, it is just a particularly interesting item so if you feel like explaining it more we would be very appreciative. []


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are some great looking inks, not sure how any could be 'Prized' though since none of them say Paterson on them....[8D]

 Continued success on your dives!!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> I mentioned to Blobbottle Bob I would be doing this as a new years resolution earlier this year. Here are some of my best finds.


 
 Incredible to find one, much less a run like that.  Beautiful grouping and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, Jim I will keep my eyes peeled for anything Patterson for you.  I love Stoddard Glass and am fortunate to live in an area where these companies and businessmen ordered their bottles from Stoddard.  I am always interested in where companies were located and look at a radius of about 100 miles and then start to look at likely places to find them. In the case of Farley he was selling locally and all the way into Vt. and Ma.  Plumbata , It is just my guess that this bottle was plugged up because of where it was found, about 1ft down in an underwater dump with other inks, and bottles. I assume it may have been plugged and a label put over it? I really don't know for sure. There is a legend of a delivery of Farley inks that fell through the ice with the horse and loaded wagon, now I don't know if it was being delivered to Farleys from Stoddard or from Farleys to a Ma or Vt destination. I spent many days reading microfiche of old newspapers with no luck. What a discovery that would be possibly the rumored qt size Farleys would be there among them. I included a sign that hangs outside the Farley house just up the road from where his factory was.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 1, 2013)

Next up is my 1st domed Stoddard ink great whittle, a beefy little ink.


----------



## idigjars (Jul 2, 2013)

Those inks are awesome.  Congrats on finding and owning them.   Thank you for sharing them with us.  Paul


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 3, 2013)

I SEE ABN CALENDER PHOTOS .


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Coldwater...........What a post.  COLORIFIC & BUBLELICIOUS.  Thanks for the show!


----------



## deldig (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are amazing.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 6, 2013)

> This next ink is just like the little Farley,s and was found with them. It has an open hole that I do not believe is damaged but a manufacturers flaw and maybe the plugged it with something at the factory because the inside edges are smooth (I tried to get a good photo of it). Super light and crude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Devin  This is a great selection for a main item collectable bottle series.

 From what I see in these two pictures of this bottle, what you have is a bottle with a bird swing that has moved and clung to the glass bottle.  If it wouldn't leak it was a good bottle for use.  I will be back to look at them again after breakfast - the better half is calling.
 RED Matthews


----------

